# Help - Stabil vs Star tron - what is the deal???



## obthedog

I recently bought a new Honda snowblower...and the dealer really pushed me on Start tron gas stabilizer saying it works with todays gas containing ethanol and the Red Stabil I have used for years does not. I have used red Stabil for a few years with no problems. He also wanted to sell me a quart of non-ethanol gas for 9 dollars. 

Whats the real deal on the stabilizer? and non ethanol gas?


----------



## uberT

OB, welcome aboard!

You can get the Stabil for ethanol-tainted gasoline:












Star*tron is also a fine product.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I don't run spiked fuel, but if I do plan to keep fuel past the season, whether it be in the tank/carb, I would use Startron. I keep a bottle on hand.

I do run the tanks/carbs dry between seasons.

Yes to no ethanol gas. It's great for small engines, if you plan to keep it in the tank/carb.
Old MTBE is great even on our cars. Better mieagle, more pep, IMO. Those corn lobbyist has won the war though


----------



## Cardo111

This is a classic Ford or Chevy type question and I have also wondered myself which of the two is better. Personally I use Startron and it works well. I have heard others swear by Sta-Bil Marine. I have to assume they are both good and as long as you are using either you're good.

That being said, I would select based on price and convenience. Any dealer that tells you that you need non-ethanol gas for $9./qt is just padding his bottom line. Treat your gasoline right after buying it with one of these two and you'll be fine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Stabil 360 user here as well. It's a newer product and it helps not only stabilize, but also helps with the ethanol in fuels, for those of us who don't have stations that sell ethanol free fuels.


----------



## BullFrog

If there was a clear winner we'd all be in agreement. They both work the same. Just pick one or the other and use it.


----------



## Snowhawg

Your dealer telling you that red Stabil doesn't work with ethanol gas is flat out lying on purpose to push a product with bigger margins, or he is negligent. The old formula from a decade ago did not work with ethanol, but it has been updated years ago. Go to the Stabil website in the FAQ section. All these types of questions and concerns are directly answered. The current red Stabil is a very good stabilizer and will work great.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I use the Marine Sta-bil and I also add a measured amount of fuel system cleaner to each batch of gas. It's just easier that way for me. Haven't had any problems and on some of the machines that ran poorly and I didn't get around to cleaning the carbs the mixture has helped them run better. My Sears rider would always die if I let it idle for a couple minutes. Now it will idle forever like it should and I haven't touched the carb. Took the first year for that to happen though.

You might never use a stabilizer and have only E10 available and never have a problem.
Using pure gas and a stabilizer is just insurance. Which stabilizer is best ??? Don't know, only that the Sta-bil product is affordable and easy to find.

For someone who doesn't have a big yard and doesn't go trough much gas maybe the expensive canned gas is a good thing but I have way too much grass and driveway to be able to afford that option. I do go a bit out of my way and I'm lucky there is pure gas available to me as I go through a 5gal can every couple weeks in the summer.
If I had a small lawn and driveway I still think (IMO) it's just better to go with the E10 and add the stabilizer. Drain it at the end of the season and run the carb dry.


----------



## AndyW

Boat mechanics claim that Startron is better, but I have used the plain Stabil for years without a problem.

On a side note, I recently coated the inside of several old gas tanks on some equipment I'm refurbishing with Red-Kote Damon Industries Red-Kote Gas Tank Liner and was wondering about compatibility with fuel additives. I spoke with a chemist at Red-Kote and she said do not use Startron, but Stabil is OK.


----------



## obthedog

Thanks


----------



## obthedog

Thanks to everyone for replying - I now feel confident with both stabilizers


----------



## yarcraftman

In my 1990 boat I used the Marine Stabil and I also use for a small 10HP 1970's Outboard with success over the 3 months.

Having said that I did buy Tru Fuel for my leaf blower last year after using the red stuff for a season and had an issue. For myself, I have a small yard and used 2 quarts of Tru Fuel this year which is not much. I can tell you that with Tru Fuel my leaf blower starts on 2-3 pulls versus maybe 8 or 10 previously and I think it is convenient to not have to mix fuel/oil.

For a four stroke snowblower though I guess it depends on how much you are going to use it. I know my neighbor likes to run Tru Fuel through it at the end of the season.

With my old Ariens I had a lot of carb problems even with the red stuff so I started purchasing a fresh gallon of gas every 30 days and still using Stabil. I drained the tank poured it all in the car and got a new fresh gallon. It was a PITA but it worked and no more carb problems.


----------



## SnowG

I have been a long time Sta-bil user and never had a problem with it, however I should add that I rotate my stored gas and never let it set more than about 60 days. 

I tried Startron just once and had E-10 phase separation within 45 days! That left me stranded in my boat about a mile from shore and an upwind row on a hot day. I switched back to Marine Sta-bil and disposed of the rest of the Startron in my daily driver. 

I still use Marine Sta-bil and E10 in my 20HP boat (without letting the fuel go stale) but I think the smaller the engine the more finicky it is with respect to bad fuel (smaller carb jets). Last year I started using either VP Small Engine Fuel or Tru Fuel for my Honda HS928TAS snow thrower, Suzuki 2.5 HP outboard, and 2kw Yamaha inverter generator. 

Using the engineered fuel (VP or TruFuel) has really improved reliability and those engines are so miserly on fuel it's not a big $ premium in the absolute sense. Totally worth it if it avoids just one headache.


----------



## SweetD

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I use the Marine Sta-bil and I also add a measured amount of fuel system cleaner to each batch of gas.


Same here, I run Marine Sta-Bil in my carb'd two-stroke 90hp outboard engine and all of my yard equipment. Sea-Foam here for system cleaner. Zero problems. We can no longer get ethanol-free gasoline in RI, and it's been that way for several years now.

Dave


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:iagree: Of course I like that post, he agrees with me. That's so very rare.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

SweetD said:


> Same here, I run Marine Sta-Bil in my carb'd two-stroke 90hp outboard engine and all of my yard equipment. Sea-Foam here for system cleaner. Zero problems. We can no longer get ethanol-free gasoline in RI, and it's been that way for several years now.
> 
> Dave



You sure about that? 

*1 Pure Gas Stations in Rhode Island*

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=RI

http://pure-gas.org/station?station_id=15165


----------



## SweetD

GoBlowSnow said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> *1 Pure Gas Stations in Rhode Island*
> 
> Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada
> 
> http://pure-gas.org/station?station_id=15165


You got me I guess - the five gallon can is $79 according to that site, so technically it may still be available at that one station, at least as of July when that was last updated!

What a bargain!


----------



## classiccat

I relocated recently and was pleasantly surprised when getting gas (for once) at nearby station...

Regardless, I try to keep small-engine fuel for 30-60 days...always with the recommended dose of SeaFoam.


----------



## JJG723

Ethanol Shield. Can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## SnowG

classiccat said:


> I relocated recently and was pleasantly surprised when getting gas (for once) at nearby station...
> 
> Regardless, I try to keep small-engine fuel for 30-60 days...always with the recommended dose of SeaFoam.


What town? Station name?


----------



## ih8thepackers

last winter I only used startron,with no problems,but back in the summer I noticed Stewarts shops selling 91 octane non-enthenol gas,so I will be using that. I ran it in both my riding mower and push mower all summer.Im not sure how many states Stewarts shops are located but their all over upstate ny where I live.


----------

